# Multifonctions HP C4390 en wifi



## MBP88 (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau venu dans l'univers mac, je rencontre quelques problèmes avec l'installation de ma multifonctions HP C4390 en wifi.
J'ai installé l'imprimante en wifi avec les pilotes de leopard en 10 secondes (de toutes façons, le cd fourni par HP ne contient pas les pilotes pour leo) par contre je ne sais pas m'y prendre pour le scanner (en wifi également).
Existe-t-il une solution interne à leo pour installer un scanner wifi, comme pour la reconnaissance d'une imprimante ? Ou faut-il que je télécharge des pilotes sur le site de HP (et dans ce que que je désinstalle l'imprimante pour la réinstaller avec les pilotes HP ?)?

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne...


----------



## MBP88 (7 Janvier 2008)

Personne n'a essayé de faire fonctionner cette multifonctions en wifi ?


----------



## pharmaboy (5 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous

pour installer en wifi la HP C4390, vous ne devez pas utiliser les drivers du CD. ne rien installer. aller sur le site de HP et télécharger les drivers pour la HP C4380 et non ceux de la HP C4390 (de toute façon le lien ne fonctionne pas). ces drivers gèrent l'ensemble des C4300 séries (C4380, 4385 et 4390)
mon installation en wifi n'a prit que 5 min avec ma neuf box. je n'ai jamais branché l'imprimante en usb. tout passe en wifi après paramétrage à l'aide de l'assistant HP (dispo après installation)

bon courage  à tous

Arno​


----------



## snoopy06 (5 Mars 2008)

moi aussi en 5 minutes j'ai réussi à installer mon imprimante en wifi. Sur ce coup la bravo à apple


----------



## Thierry P. (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis nouveau dans l'univers Mac et inscrit aujourd'hui même au forum.
Je viens 'essayer la procédure ci dessus mais cela ne fonctionne pas. 

Par contre, mon cas particulier est que l'imprimante est connectée en USB pour le PC (Win XP) principal de la maison et que j'essaie de connecter mon mac book en wifi, en sus de cette première connexion.

Merci pour votre aide,

Thierry


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2008)

Il parait envisageable de penser que la connexion dans un mode neutralise les autres, par mesure de sécurité : imagine que deux commandes d'impression parviennent en même temps à l'imprimante, tu vois d'ici le bronx que ça mettrait ?


----------



## Thierry P. (1 Juillet 2008)

D'accord mais pourtant on peut connecter plusieurs portables à cette même imprimante. Donc le pb reste entier, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai émis qu'une hypothèse. Sur le net, j'ai trouvé ça :



> voici la précédure à suivre :
> 1 - D'abord ne rien installer (ne pas insérer le CD)
> 2 - Connectez l'imprimante en mode adhoc pour que le pc affecte une adresse IP à l'imprimante (la connection internet Wifi coupera, le nom du réseau adhoc sera HPSETUP). Allez sur le navigateur internet, tapez l'adresse IP de l'imprimante.
> Maintenant vous pouvez accéder aux paramétres réseaux pour tout configurer, puis validez.
> ...



ici


----------



## Supernovice (2 Septembre 2008)

Hello, kment va?  Depuis peût dans la famille MAC je fais appel à vos conaissance
Aujourd'hui j'ai acquis une HP C4380, installation OK par le site HP, tout fonctionne avec USB,
mais quand je passe en wifi, l'imprimante se déconnecte, le scanner est OK, le transfert photos 
aussi. Pas possible d'imprimer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
J'ai un macbook avec léopard et un modem routeur netgear.

Après des heures de recherche, toujours la même situation.

Please aidez moi je désespère.

merci BCP


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2008)

Alors là, à part le SAV de Achepé, je ne vois plus !


----------



## Supernovice (3 Septembre 2008)

T'cho Pascal 77, j'ai homis un détail,quand je lance l'impression en WIFI, l'imprimante mémorise l'impression, si
je branche USB, j'ai mon document imprimé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Strange 
Bye Bye


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2008)

De plus en plus "adresse toi au SAV", là, ton imprimante doit avoir un problème !


----------



## Supernovice (6 Septembre 2008)

Hello, c'est encore moi,'ai résolu le problème, pas compatible 100% avec Léopard,je m'explique: J'ai aussi un
portable HP avec XP home et une tour ACER qui est sous WISTA et là pas de problème tout OK à 100% en WIFI, il va falloir attendre que ces braves personnes de chez HP daigne finaliser la version beta qui est sur leur site pour Léopard.

T'cho et bon WEEK à tous


----------

